
New ResearchKit Studies for Autism, Epilepsy and Melanoma - mrevoir
http://www.apple.com/pr/library/2015/10/15Apple-Announces-New-ResearchKit-Studies-for-Autism-Epilepsy-Melanoma.html
======
caio1982
From age 7 to 21 I had Janz Syndrome and back in the day (at least where I
live) epilepsy was a big social taboo. It was pretty common for people think
you were "retarded" for just being affected by it -- even though mine was sort
of okay for treatment, with only sporadic GTCs. News like that nearly make me
cry a bit, for real, this is incredible stuff. Not because of Apple or some
fancy API of course, but because ordinary technology can finally do something
for people with these conditions. I bet my parents would have given anything,
their whole world, to have a way to be alerted when their small kid was about
to have a generalized tonic-clonic seizure so they could be prepared.

~~~
comrh
My understanding is it is often common for people to have seizures in their
sleep so they wake up sore and tired but unsure if they actually had one. This
will be awesome to have an "always on" sensor that can give the full picture.

------
ausjke
is it just me? I could not play the video at
[http://www.apple.com/researchkit/](http://www.apple.com/researchkit/) , other
video sites play well here, running FF under Linux.

~~~
wyldfire
worked for me w/chrome on linux.

